
600k concurrent HTTP connections with Clojure and http-kit - whalesalad
http://www.http-kit.org/600k-concurrent-connection-http-kit.html
======
zubairq
Amazing stuff!!!! I never knew Clojure could Scale so well. I will definitely
consider switching to HttpKit now!

